# Swift Escape 622



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Going to look at a Swift Escape 622 2011 on Tuesday. Has anyone got one and what do they think of it. I have been reading a lot of posts about rot in floors. Does this affect all the Swift range.

Any help will do.

steve & ann. ------teensvan


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Can't help with the 622, but we are still really pleased with the 686 we got in 2009. 
Think it was the earlier van which had floor problems, ours seems ok so far, readings ok at habitation checks.
will be a big change from your other van

Sue and John


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

We had a 2010 622 bought it at 12 months old,on its second hab check ( the 1st in our ownership) found 50% damp in the over cab area,it was probably there when we bought it,it came with a service and hab check from the dealer so we didn't bother checking anything,had it fixed under warranty and sold it,also didn't like the size of the washroom and general build quality,your better off with an Elddis in my opinion because you get the little extras as standard like electric mirrors,colour coded bumpers and dead locking on the central locking.

PS
Also rear light used to fill up with water regularly,water pipes used to rattle and knock and the cab battery drains really quickly if not used regularly.....apart from that their fab.


PPS
Keep the Burstner


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Thanks for replies. Cannot keep the Burstner as my health problems prevent us from going on long trips around Europe. Have now got to stick to a max 21 days away at a time. Also cannot get the burstner into the back garden but a 6.3 mtr van should do. We cant keep the van on front garden any more as had 2 slashed tyres paint thrown over it and a smashed window 4 weeks ago. Cannot afford to move to a bigger house with bigger garden and better area.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the vandalism problems you've had,there's some horrible senseless jealous barstewards about,good luck with your search for a new van,I think you'll be hard pressed to find something with the Burstner build quality we're over the moon with ours...keep us informed,Dave


----------

